# Boxcars



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A sample of the boxcars I have. There's many,many more wrapped up and put away.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Man, they're in such good shape!

Well, if I need a boxcar, I'll look you up:laugh:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful !! And might I add so is the Santa Fe A/B/A set in the rear -- very nice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Beautiful !! And might I add so is the Santa Fe A/B/A set in the rear -- very nice.


That's a ABBA in the background, and I have another B unit somewhere, making it a ABBBA,lol


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

flyernut said:


> That's a ABBA in the background, and I have another B unit somewhere, making it a ABBBA,lol


I guess we're fine as long as you don't break into Dancing Queen 

Carl


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Kwikster -- Thinkin' the same thing LOL!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have their Greatest Hits!!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You are of that "ripe age" that you should :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

